# Ninja Butter



## Timberline

My father-in-law gave me a Ninja food processor/blender. I put some cream in the blender with the whipping blade to see what would happen. I checked my watch and hit the blend button. I had beautiful golden globs of butter floating on top of the buttermilk in 2 1/2 minutes! The Ninja was so fast and easy. And a good reminder to be very careful if I want to use it to make whipped cream.

My churn is currently gathering dust on a shelf.


----------



## KrisD

Hmm that's a good idea come spring (kidding season) I will try my vitamix. Thanks


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

I have a Ninja and love it. We use it for almost everything we chop. Even ground up a beef roast when we ran out of ground beef. I never thought about making butter! Guess I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## acde

Love my Ninja, going to try that today, thanks.


----------



## Rope

After trying to burn up the mixer we gave the blender a shot. It worked real well. Once it started to form chunks we put it back in the quart jar and shake for a few minutes until we get a nice ball that will pour back out the opening. Recommend a wide mouth jar for this. Making butter is an easy chore now. 
Even I can do it. 
Allan


----------



## sss3

What model are you using?


----------



## happydog

Ninja butter - I like that!

I use my blender for making butter every week (we have a Jersey cow.) I've found it's easier and faster then either the food processor or the mixer. Also, cleanup is easier. After making butter I put the buttermilk back in the blender with cocoa powder and maple syrup and make a big batch of chocolate milk. Then it just goes into the dishwasher.

If you let the cream come to room temperature before blending, it's even faster. I save the cream all week until I have a gallon, then I take it out of the fridge the night before to let it ripen a bit, and make it the next morning.


----------



## Charleen

happydog - about how much butter are you getting from a gallon of Jersey milk? Just curious.


----------



## ekjns

I have been wondering about those Ninjas!


----------



## happydog

Charleen said:


> happydog - about how much butter are you getting from a gallon of Jersey milk? Just curious.


Gosh, I don't know. I put the milk in half gallon jars. I take cream from around 5 jars to fill another half gallon jar full of cream. And that gives me roughly a pound of butter. So, that would be - ick, a math problem, lol. 

Ok, two and a half gallons of milk makes a pound of butter, so one gallon would give me a bit less than a half pound. And that's a very rough calculation.

As you can tell, I'm not very detail oriented.


----------

